# You Know You're a Hedgie Owner When...



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

- Your roommates are gone so you take advantage of an empty kitchen by not cooking for yourself... but making gut load for a variety of bugs and then freezing said bugs in the freezer.
- You spend more time Xmas shopping for your hedgie than your boyfriend.
- You spend countless hours planning and preparing a healthy hedgie diet, while you live off of Ramen and frozen pizzas.
- You clean your hedgie's cage more than your room.

Feel free to add.


----------



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

-When you forget to feed the fish


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

you start to like that little crunching sound they make when they devour their crickets.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The pitter patter of their paws running on the wheel at night helps you fall asleep. And tv time is the same as cuddle/bonding time.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

- when you love that certian hedige smell more than your perfume


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

-- When all the the soaps, detergents, lotions etc in your house are unscented.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

...When acquaintances you barely know ask you, "So, how's _(hedgie's name)_ doing?"
...When your friends introduce you to people as, "This is _(your name)_, and s/he has a hedgehog. Seriously. S/he will tell you all about it."
...When people you know give you hedgehog-themed gifts for your birthday and/or holidays.
...When friends/anypeople request that you one day breed hedgehogs so that they might adopt one. ... :roll: :lol:
...When your closest loved ones know better than to dare compare hedgehogs to porcupines!

...When you know that Larry's Carolina Storm Wheels are the best around! And when you kind of want to buy a spare juuust in case something happens to yours!!
...When you are *pleased* to see poopy spots on, or next to, the wheel ..because it means your hedgehog is getting good exercise.
...When you feel that you have explained the "huffing" noise or other behaviors to over 100 different people, but are still happy to educate about hedgies!
...When you don't have nor want children in the near future, yet still feel like you can relate to how a mother feels about her baby...totally devoted unconditionally.
...When your chest has a mild red irritated patch where your hedgie decided to take a nap on you, but the rash doesn't matter because having your quilled, naturally timid little creature sleep on you gives you the warm fuzzy feeling all day.

...When a tipped over food bowl, toy-filled water bowl, and other "home improvements" in the cage that happen overnight make you laugh harder than your favorite comedians do.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

-When you welcome being peed or pooped on following an overnight vet visit for a Urinary Tract Infection because it means your hedgie is starting to feel better. 
-when it no longer matters if your favorite sweatshirt sleeves get stretched out because your little hedgie found a new snuggle spot.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

- When you almost drive three hours to cut your hedgie's nails because you're terrified that his Daddy will do them incorrectly.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

- When the thought "That's not real poop... it's just hedgehog poop" crosses your mind while cleaning the wheel, getting pooped on, accidentally touching it, doing hedgie's wash, etc.

- When people call to tell you that Pets 101 on Animal Planet has an episode with hedgehogs (I've literally gotten like 5 calls about this! :lol: )

- When the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning is check on their food & water bowls and their wheel, just to double check that it was a good night


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

-When you can't stay over friends house last minute unless you've already arranged a 'baby' sitter.
-You would sometimes rather sit in and have cuddle time than go out.
- You sit in an overheated living room that is 10 degrees above comfortable so that hedgie gets some running around play time.
- You stay awake later than you should just to see him/her playing.
- You talk more about your hedgie than any one else you know.

Love the other comments.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

When you stay up laying in bed, in the dark, waiting for your hedgie to realize dinner has been served and, even though you just woke him up 30 seconds ago while filling up the water bowl again, you're going nuts until you hear that loverly crunch crunch of said hedgie finally eating. I just can't fall asleep until Javo discovers I refilled his food bowl and added the moist yummies. As soon as he starts crunching away, I start to relax and can sleep, even though I checked on him before I turned out the lights. :lol:


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

when you know what time your hedgies go to sleep at every morning then set your alarm clock for that time just so you can take them into bed to snuggle until its actually time to get up for the day...

when you can't stand to be away from the house for the night because you'll miss your hedgies too much....


when you fall asleep to the sound of the hedgie wheel...


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

-When your parents make you a roadside emergency kit, not for you but your hedgie. 

Thx Mom & Dad. Marvin & I appreciate the piece of mind considering we live in MinneSNOWta


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

When your hedgies CHE hasn't come in the mail yet, a nasty cold front has hit your town, and you walk into your human childrens room, take their space heater, hand them an extra blanket and say, "bundle up, its gonna be a chilly night!" :lol:


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

-when you step or sit on something sharp and you look to find that it is a quill-
-when the first thing you do in the morning is check on your little baby-
-when you get teary eyed at the thought of anything happening to your little one-
-when all you do is worry about your hedgie when you stay overnight somewhere that isn't home-
-when your hedgehog is your best friend and you tell them everything-
-when you are asked about your hedgie and you get all excited to brag about how wonderful they are-
-when you like cuddle time with your hedgie more than cuddle time with your boyfriend-


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

- When you take your hedgie to the vet and almost have a heart attack watching them overlook him/her because you're not sure if they're doing it right
- When you watch TV with your hedgie out it's almost to the point where you can't hear it because you're afraid it would scare your baby
- When you think "oh, I should probably put him back in his home now..." but snuggle/watch them for another 15 minutes anyway even though it's extremely hot in your bedroom.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

When you're willing to brave touching and raising crickets and mealworms and other nasties just so your hedgies can have their treat, even though usually terrified of just being in the same space.

Or when your boyfriend gets after you for cooinng at the hedgie too much, and your blankets smell more like your hedgie instead of you :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

- You obsess over how much your hedgehog eats and what she eats and the best diet for her....When you forget to eat anything more than a bowl of cereal and some popcorn in a day and nearly faint because of it.  

- You refuse to take any more vacations longer than one night unless hedgie can come too, because she loses weight when she stays somewhere else.

- You make your friend come take care of your mealworm farm while you're gone so you don't have all of your delicious mealworms die. :lol:


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

- you're sick and instead of worrying about your health all you can think about is how not to get your baby sick.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

-when more people visit your facebook page to see your hedgehog than to see your activities
-when you put a picture on facebook that isnt of your hedgie and the first comment is "what is this? we dont want to see this, put up pictures of pokey(my hedgie)"


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

-When your cupboard is filled with jars of baby food despite the fact that you don't have a (human) baby
-When the best entertainment you get all day is watching your hedgie have a foot bath
-When successfully trimming a nail feels like the greatest of accomplishments


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

-- You stay up all night with your hedgehog in your sweatshirt to keep him warm when there is a heating crisis.


----------

